# Caption the Photo 3-12-10



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2010)

Rppearso was a little surprised by his boss' reaction when he refused to work in the field and demanded a $200k salary to stamp drawings.


----------



## cement (Mar 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


what do 50000 battered women in the US have in common?

they...just ... don't...LISTEN


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Rppearso was a little surprised by his boss' reaction when he refused to work in the field and demanded a $200k salary to stamp drawings.


^ :lmao:

"i love the way you look at me,

i love the way you smack my _face_,

i love the dirty things you do,

when i have control of you"


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe if I smack hard enough, her color will come back...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


>



"Get in the kitchen and make me some pie. [SIZE=14pt]BEEFCAKE[/SIZE]....[SIZE=36pt]BEEFCAKE[/SIZE]."


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have nothing.....lol


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn it... she can fake an orgasm...


----------



## Fluvial (Mar 12, 2010)

Some days I just don't understand. Battering anybody isn't funny. :dunno:


----------



## Santiagj (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like they are both having a good time to me. I like your new avatar fluvial. Hopefully its bear and not frothy Nyquil.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ I agree.

I suppose that back then people were just assholes.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2010)

Someone post the pic as an attachment so I can see it, please lease: :brickwall:


----------



## Fluvial (Mar 12, 2010)

Green beer, *santiagj*!!  



Supe said:


> Someone post the pic as an attachment so I can see it, please lease: :brickwall:


It's that old movie still of Jack Lemmon having just slapped a chick. I forget who the actress is. You see it on Fark lots of times with the caption "you shut your whore mouth when men are talking".

Wait, maybe not Jack Lemmon... I dunno.

Okay, try Glenn Ford and Erin Gray.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 12, 2010)

fluvial soon learned the proctors ain't a-kidding about no talk about the exam in the restroom!!!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 12, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Green beer, *santiagj*!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemmon, Lemmon... wasn't he at a party once?


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


“Communication before email was both quicker and more reliable.”


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Okay, try Glenn Ford and Erin Gray.


Thank you! That was driving me bonkers. he looked familiar but I couldn't quite put a name with the face.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Lemmon, Lemmon... wasn't he at a party once?


:appl:


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Nope, clothes still didn't vaporize.


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


>



I've got your green energy right here!


----------



## Sschell (Mar 16, 2010)

cement said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


50000 battered women!?! and all this time I've been eating mine plain!


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 16, 2010)

Whoa, whoa, whoa...Like Sean Connery said, you should NEVER, EVER hit a woman...

...unless they deserve it.






(edit: I'm am so very, very sorry fluv. That was awful. I apologize.)


----------

